# When is 2008 P60 issued?



## Neil_Ireland (19 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering roughly when my P60 for year ending 2008 will be issued?

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Jan 2009)

The employer has until mid-february to issue them ( think it's 14/15th )


----------



## Neil_Ireland (19 Jan 2009)

Cheers Graham


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> The employer has until mid-february to issue them ( think it's 14/15th )



15th.  Unless you work for the HSE North East, in which case, based on previous years, it could be any time in March.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Jan 2009)

I know someone who got their 2008 P60 with payslip for Week 1 of 2009. Any company using payroll software should be able to do same.


----------



## Armada (24 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> I know someone who got their 2008 P60 with payslip for Week 1 of 2009. Any company using payroll software should be able to do same.


 

I always issue P60s with the Week 1 payslip too. Payroll software makes it very easy to do this.


----------



## DavidDagg (24 Jan 2009)

I got mine 2 weeks ago


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Jan 2009)

DES are always woefully late with issuing P60's as well.

Always arrive at the last minute.


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> I know someone who got their 2008 P60 with payslip for Week 1 of 2009. Any company using payroll software should be able to do same.



I have issued P60's on 5th Jan for some of my paye clients.


----------



## Johnboy45 (25 Jan 2009)

in alot of companies though Director's salaries are only finalised at the year end and these need to be sorted out before P.60s can be issued.  Feb 15th is the date set by revenue.


----------



## Protocol (25 Jan 2009)

I got a 2008 P60 in Dec 2008.

But I am still waiting for my second P60.


----------



## yop (10 Feb 2009)

Guys, 
If I haven't got my P60 as of yet and dont receive it by the 15th what are the implications??

I am still backlogged by over 2 months salary but have been receiving payslips. I need the P60 to make a claim for tax back.
Should I be concerned?


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2009)

yop said:


> Guys,
> If I haven't got my P60 as of yet and dont receive it by the 15th what are the implications??
> 
> I am still backlogged by over 2 months salary but have been receiving payslips. I need the P60 to make a claim for tax back.
> Should I be concerned?


 
No implications other than it delays your claim. ( a week 52 payslip has same info as P60 by the way ) . Concern...no. NOt all employers get them out by 15th. In fact some Govt Depts & semi states are the worst in this regard as people on here have posted before.


----------



## hgf (17 Feb 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> No implications other than it delays your claim. ( a week 52 payslip has same info as P60 by the way ) . Concern...no. NOt all employers get them out by 15th. In fact some Govt Depts & semi states are the worst in this regard as people on here have posted before.


 
you said it!!!!!
dept of edu the worst. its the 17th feb and still no sign!!!! i know whose jobs i'd be going for rather than the teachers. say no more


----------



## xxx (26 Feb 2009)

Can the p60 from Ros be printed on normal page or is there special pages


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2009)

xxx said:


> Can the p60 from Ros be printed on normal page or is there special pages


 
If you are using the ROS offline then it can be printed on plain paper, if you have a colour printer it will print red/black. You need to print 2 copies for each employee.


----------



## Towger (27 Feb 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> If you are using the ROS offline then it can be printed on plain paper, if you have a colour printer it will print red/black. You need to print 2 copies for each employee.


 
If you used ROS Offline to print P60s, don't forget that you need to reprint them due to *'A number of minor issues'*.



> Dear ROS Customer,
> 
> This message will be of particular interest to customers who use the ROS
> offline or ROS online for submitting 2008 P35s and for printing of 2008 P60s for employees. If you use other payroll software you are unaffected by this issue.
> ...


----------



## PaddyW (27 Feb 2009)

I always get my P60 before year end. I got my 2008 P60 on 17th December when they did final wages for the year.


----------

